# which suggests/which shows



## Alisha.S

Привет,

Мне хотелось бы знать как сказать "which suggests/which shows" в следующей фразе:

In the book the stepmother is dressed in black, which suggests/shows that she is evil.

My try: В книге мачеха одевается в черном, показая, что она - зла.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## morzh

Что является намёком (Что намекает) на (то, что она - злая).
Что указывает на то, что......
Что заставляет предположить, что.....
Что подсказывает нам то, что.....


----------



## grinski

В книге мачеха одевается в черное, намекая на то, что она злой персонаж.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> В книге мачеха одевается в черное, намекая на то, что она злой персонаж.


Вряд ли персонаж может намекать такое о себе самом.


----------



## grinski

Ну, один из атрибутов адской сущности и скверного, но рефлексирующего  характера персонажа.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> Ну, один из атрибутов адской сущности и скверного, но рефлексирующего  характера персонажа.


Вы читали книгу, что ли? Раз так хорошо знаете характер персонажа...

In the original sentence it is obvious that it's not the stepmother herself who gives us that hint, but it's rather the author.


----------



## grinski

Думаю, что если автор уверен в том, что его персонаж злой, то и его персонаж будет своими поступками об этом намекать и даже более. 
If the author is sure about the evil character of his hero, the character will also show her evil sides in the author's book.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> Думаю, что если автор уверен в том, что его персонаж злой, то и его персонаж будет своими поступками об этом намекать и даже более.
> If the author is sure about the evil character of his hero, the character will also show her evil sides in the author's book.


Your second sentence (in English) is not quite the same as your first sentence (in Russian).
A character can "show" her evil sides, but can't "hint" at them.


----------



## grinski

The hero can show or can hint at her evil sides. It is not crucial and depends on the author's idea. Think of the author as of Agatha Christie. A bunch of hints reveals the criminal in the final.


----------



## Ptak

You mix up hints of an author with hints of a character. I can't help it.

P.S. If I rob an old lady, I show my bad nature. But saying that I _hint_ at my bad nature by robbing would be ridiculous.


----------



## grinski

The robbing is not a _hint _at bad nature, it is a _fact_. But certain attributes of gang culture like talk, *clothes *etc. can hint at that.


----------



## Ptak

I can only repeat, you mix up hints of an author or of circumstances with hints of characters/persons themselves.


----------



## grinski

From linguistic text:
http://www.philol.msu.ru/~tezaurus/library.php?view=c&course=3&raz=4&pod=3
Таким образом, *имя *героя *намекает *на его мечты о любви, счастье, на его мирный, благодушный нрав.

Thus, the name of the hero hints at his dreams of love and his good nature.

So the clothes can also hint at anything.


----------



## morzh

Я бы, если нравится "намёк", сказал:

- Содержит намёк на.


----------



## wdata

Я бы, пожалуй, сказал: "... одета в чёрное, с намёком на то, что она зла(или, более широко "отрицательный персонаж")"


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> *So* the clothes can also hint at anything.


"So"?  
Of course, the clothes of the hero can hint at anything, and additional links are not needed for confirming this idea.

The clothes *can* hint; the hero herself - *can't*.



> "отрицательный персонаж"


Great, wdata! Exactly what I was going to suggest myself. "Она злая" sounds somehow childish and not idiomatic for texts like that.


----------



## grinski

You mix up things, not me. Saying that she gives a hint is wrong in the first place, because she doesn't. 

It's that the wearing of certain clothes *can *give us a hint at (or idea of) anything. Намекать is to induce thoughts and _намекая _is _наводя на мысль о том_.

_*В книге мачеха одевается в черное, наводя на мысль о том / и наводит на мысль о том, что она злой персонаж.

*_If it's wrong grammatically, prove it.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> Saying that she gives a hint is wrong in the first place, because she doesn't.


Are you arguing with yourself now?



> _*В книге мачеха одевается в черное, наводя на мысль о том / и наводит на мысль о том, что она злой персонаж.*_



_Наводить на мысль_ is much better. In your previous posts you insisted on the word _намекать_ which is unacceptable in this case.
"Злой персонаж" doesn't sound good; "отрицательный персонаж" is the best variant here.


----------



## grinski

Ptak said:


> Are you arguing with yourself now?


Just underlining the meaning of the sentence.



> _Наводить на мысль_ is much better. In your previous posts you insisted on the word _намекать_ which is unacceptable in this case.



They are synonyms. I stand with my option with *намекать*.


----------



## Ptak

grinski said:


> They are synonyms.


They're definitely not. Don't confuse learners.

_- Наша команда играет очень плохо. Это наводит на мысль, что они не готовились к игре.
- Наша команда играет очень плохо. Это намекает на то, что они не готовились к игре._ 



> I stand with my option with *намекать*.


God help you.


----------



## grinski

Something tells me that synonyms are not interchangeable but just close words and phrases.


----------



## morzh

wdata said:


> Я бы, пожалуй, сказал: "... одета в чёрное, с намёком на то, что она зла(или, более широко "отрицательный персонаж")"



"зла" так же не подходит. В данном случае это означало бы, что она "сейчас зла".

Выражение лица может намекать на то, ,что она зла.
Одежда наводит на мысль о том, что она злая.


----------



## wdata

morzh said:


> "зла" так же не подходит. В данном случае это означало бы, что она "сейчас зла".
> 
> Выражение лица может намекать на то, ,что она зла.
> Одежда наводит на мысль о том, что она злая.


Вообще-то, я акцентировал употребление конструкции "с намёком", но, согласен, "злая" в этой фразе более правильно.


----------



## morzh

Просто, здесь желательно употреблять правильньiе значения - иностранцам-то невдомек, что имеется в виду. А тонких различий они могут не знать. Опечатки у всех бьiвают, в остальном лучше следить за употреблением.


----------



## Alisha.S

Thank you all for your suggestions. Actually, the sentence itself wasn't that important, I just wanted to know how to say "which suggests" or "which shows" in this sort of context. The sentence was only meant as an example, and I'm sorry if it has caused any confusion! Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Ptak

Alisha.S said:


> I just wanted to know how to say "which suggests" or "which shows" in this sort of context


I believe that every context is unique.
"Which suggests" or "which shows" can't be universally translated in any context.


----------

